# Handle Bars



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought my wife a tri bike a few months ago, she likes the bike, but isn't sure about the bars and would rather go with road bike bars/shifters/brake levers. First, will the ergo's on a tri bike work with normal road bike bars, secondly, if so...how do you decide what type bars (size) to buy? She is 5' 7, in good shape...shoulder width is a bit wider than average (she weight trains). thank you

Matt


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Kawboy8 said:


> I bought my wife a tri bike a few months ago, she likes the bike, but isn't sure about the bars and would rather go with road bike bars/shifters/brake levers. First, will the ergo's on a tri bike work with normal road bike bars, secondly, if so...how do you decide what type bars (size) to buy? She is 5' 7, in good shape...shoulder width is a bit wider than average (she weight trains). thank you
> 
> Matt


Not sure about the "ergo's" but as for the size of the bars...the bike shop will be able to measure and suggest the appropriate width. If she needs short-reach Salsa has some nice bars, other then that it's all about whats comfy for her.

Good Luck,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like non-anatomical classic bend bars with the least amount of drop. My favorite bars were my old Cinelli Giro d'Italia bars from the mid 80's. There are several companies that make classic style bars with modern materials including Deda and Ritchey.


----------

